# Riding Lawn Mower Batteries For Marine Applications



## RedHatRedNeck (May 4, 2017)

Anyone here use a riding lawn mower battery for any marine applications (ff/gps/sonar/stereo etc.)? If so what are the details of your set up and how does the charge hold and battery perform?


----------



## Darryle (May 4, 2017)

I use a deep cycle version for cranking, lights and electronics. $89 Duracell 35ah rated version that has been flawless with the 12amp "alternator" in the engine. 

1244 Atchafalaya Outdoor Designs W/ 12hp Copperhead


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (May 4, 2017)

Darryle said:


> I use a deep cycle version for cranking, lights and electronics. $89 Duracell 35ah rated version that has been flawless with the 12amp "alternator" in the engine.
> 
> 1244 Atchafalaya Outdoor Designs W/ 12hp Copperhead




Thanks for the info. Thinking I'll have a 9.9-25 motor on the boat I'll eventually get. Won't be running too much but wanting to know if performance would be there and worth the weight cut. Saw one in Wal Mart today getting the wife some garden stuff. 230cca if I remember correctly. $20.


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (May 5, 2017)

I went to Home Depot and got the largest interstate tractor battery off the shelf. I forgot what size it is. I run my bilge and fish finder off of it and never have a problem. I have an on board charger but I'm definitely not religious about plugging it in. Depending on what type of ff you buy, mine tells me how many bolts are left on the battery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleH (May 5, 2017)

I use one to power an auto bilge pump placed in my 12' skiff that is left out at the dock 24/7 from May through Oct. Works like a charm! I also but my batteries from Walmart, as the seller is the same company that makes Optima glass mat batteries, parent company Johnson Controls IIRC.

All their batteries are marked w/ the date made, so be SURE to buy a fresh one! Keep it cleaned, topped off & charged before/after season and it should last 4-5 years for you.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (May 5, 2017)

Catch Release Repeat said:


> I went to Home Depot and got the largest interstate tractor battery off the shelf. I forgot what size it is. I run my bilge and fish finder off of it and never have a problem. I have an on board charger but I'm definitely not religious about plugging it in. Depending on what type of ff you buy, mine tells me how many bolts are left on the battery.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Starting off it would be a very small hook3 or something similar.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (May 5, 2017)

DaleH said:


> I use one to power an auto bilge pump placed in my 12' skiff that is left out at the dock 24/7 from May through Oct. Works like a charm! I also but my batteries from Walmart, as the seller is the same company that makes Optima glass mat batteries, parent company Johnson Controls IIRC.
> 
> All their batteries are marked w/ the date made, so be SURE to buy a fresh one! Keep it cleaned, topped off & charged before/after season and it should last 4-5 years for you.



About all it would have on it would be ff auto bilge motor elec starrt nav lights and maybe 6" led bar. Alternator from even a 9.9eh mercury 4s should keep it charged I would think?


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (May 5, 2017)

I wouldn't run my motor off of it although it may be capable. It's more of a back up oh shit my batteries dead option to switch to it as your secondary option. In my opinion at least.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (May 5, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Ttexastom (May 6, 2017)

I crank a 16hp go-devil on the biggest lawn tractor battery available. Try to keep weight to a minimum, since this is a river rig. Runs depth finder well and still a good cranking battery. 15 foot boat, want to keep as light as possible


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (May 6, 2017)

Ttexastom said:


> I crank a 16hp go-devil on the biggest lawn tractor battery available. Try to keep weight to a minimum, since this is a river rig. Runs depth finder well and still a good cranking battery. 15 foot boat, want to keep as light as possible




Thanks. Good to know.


----------

